# Piranha Bite



## Domelotta

So my sister calls me when I'm at Walmart and says "hey, one of your piranhas jumped out of it's tank and is ice cold dead on the floor." I immediately panic, and drive 30 mins home to find my fish laying there dried up and (what appears to be dead). I was incredibly sad and frustrated wondering how the hell he jumped out. Either way I took him in the bathroom to rinse of the hairs on his body from the floor he was laying on. After cleaning him up with cold water, he started getting slimy. I didn't think anything of it. I was preparing the homemade taxidermy project I've always been meaning to do myself if one of my fish died and had a decent body left. I filled a zip-lock bag with baking soda and opened the piranha's mouth preparing to put a piece of wood in to keep that pearly-white smile, when suddenly he bit through my thumb. I dropped him in the sink and started pouring water over him, not realizing blood was dripping everywhere. ---->fast forward, I went to the ER and got the wound closed upHere's the pics and a video of him after I put him back in the tank. (I think by morning time, he'll prolly be dead though)













__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Plowboy

Sorry to hear about the fish and your thumb. The doc did a good job patching you up. It's hard to tell that you even got bit.

I wouldn't give up hope on the p just yet. Is he separated from them rest of them?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Sorry to hear about your thumb but your p just might make it. If he made it that long out of water and is still kicking than he might be good but let us know either whey.


----------



## Domelotta

Plowboy said:


> Sorry to hear about the fish and your thumb. The doc did a good job patching you up. It's hard to tell that you even got bit.
> 
> I wouldn't give up hope on the p just yet. Is he separated from them rest of them?


Actually that was the only fish in the tank. I have a few separate tanks with different sized reds and this one just never worked out with the others so I kept him by himself. Very shy, inactive, and never ate when the others did, so I separated him. The Doc gave me antibiotics in case of infection and some really thick cream to keep that flap of skin down, since it spews everywhere otherwise.


----------



## Domelotta

So tell me why I just checked on him and he's swimming around like he's blind?


----------



## Tensa

he should recover. probably scratched his eyes a little from being on the floor. keep the water clean and everything will be fine


----------



## notaverage

You went to the Dr. for that????
Man I guess that will teach you to try to mount a live fish on your wall...haha

Amazing that the bastard was still alive!!!
I'm surprised you didn't try to get him in front of a water current to see if he would be ok?


----------



## Piranha_man

I'm surprised your sister didn't put him in water during the 30 minute drive for you to get home.

And yeah, that is pretty funny that you went to the emergency room for that.









--- Looking forward to an update...


----------



## Domelotta

Piranha_man said:


> I'm surprised your sister didn't put him in water during the 30 minute drive for you to get home.
> 
> And yeah, that is pretty funny that you went to the doctor for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- Looking forward to an update...


Well I told her to on the phone, but she insisted he'd been already dead for some time. Also the bite was very deep, and whenever I moved my finger blood would start pouring all over the place. I let it squirt 3 times while I was just cleaning up before I decided to go to the ER. I figured they could stitch it or something. Just checked on him this morning and he's now leaning against the tank wall breathing slowly.


----------



## Piranha_man

Do you have good water circulation where he is?


----------



## notaverage

Power head brotha...get one in front of him.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

His eyes should be fine just give him some time. He my have scratched his eyes when he was flopping on the floor and I am sure his eyes were dried out from being out of water for 30+ min. He my have a dead layer over his eyes and once they heal up he should be good. You my want to add some melafix to help with the healing. Good Luck


----------



## Guest

I agree he needs a power head asap. Get that O2 rich water flowing over his gills







Good Luck, I hope he makes it.


----------



## 1rhom

Any news on how he's doing?


----------



## Domelotta

Update:
He made it the first day, swam around like he couldn't see much. The powerhead helped with his breathing I think (thanks for the advice)
The second day however his colors started changing (he looked like he was bruising on each side of his body) and by mid-day he was floating not breathing with a white film collecting over his body, I guess from being dead for a few hours.


----------



## notaverage

Treat him gently...you would be surprised what they can live through.
Maybe get some aloe in there for his slime coat???
Maybe that would be a bad thing I'm not sure but good luck>!


----------



## BanditBrother

Sorry for your loss mate I know what it feels like!!!!!







:nod:


----------



## TJcali

sorry for your loss bro does the tank he was in have a cover?


----------



## Us And Them

Man You should really look at this as a learning experience... I dont mean to drill you about this , But this was completely preventable If perhaps you had taken proper precautions ,

You shouldnt Keep Piranha without lids , they do Jump . Secondly Why wouldnt you have instructed Your sister to pick it up with a net and throw it back in ? and why didnt you put it in the tank soon as you got home ??

My Room Mates and GF know exactly what to do if they see anything Malfunction in the tanks and what to do if Power goes out Etc you should have been prepared man , Im sorry for your loss ,

But even the standard Rule Applies when Fishing Anywere in the world , if your fish isnt Moving Run it throw a Simulated Current until you can get its Gasping 1nce every 2 Seconds. If you would have known earlier about this than the Powerhead would have been an Imediate Instinct reaction for Me , My Mac Wasnt moving the first morning I got him , and thanks to RnRs post a while back about His Scare I was able to properly prepare myself for disaster.

But you live and Learn Right? I hope this doesnt discourage you and you take the proper steps to make sure this doesnt happen ever again.


----------



## FEEFA

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Domelotta

Thanks, I know I'll learn from this. The thing about the cover is there is only one small portion of it that is missing because it broke off. And about my sister not putting him back, I guess I trusted her instinct when she said that he'd been dead for a while since when I poked him he was all dry and crusty. Either way I'll learn from this and be better prepared in the future.


----------



## SpecialEffect

CrazeeJon said:


> GF know exactly what to do if they see anything Malfunction in the tanks and what to do


Lol, i would love to see my girlfriend just touch him or pick him up xD

Sorry for your loss!


----------

